
How an F Student Became America’s Most Prolific Inventor - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-americas-top-inventor-lowell-wood/
======
rmason
I suspect Intellectual Ventures placed this little PR piece to counter all the
negative publicity they've received.

I don't care, this guy sounds pretty amazing and makes me hopeful for the
world. Definitely someone that I'd like to have a beer with sometime.

------
digital_ins
I tried reading this article, but the horrible color scheme and irritating
(parallax?) background just hurt too much :-(

